
Ask HN: How to find a next CTO job - dmitryame
How should one approach looking for a next CTO gig? Any specific sites&#x2F;communities online?
======
wayn3
Do you mean a real executive position or a startup "technical cofounder" role?

~~~
dmitryame
I suppose, just the matter of preference. Personally, the startup option seems
to be more appealing to me.

------
dyeje
Your best bet is to tap your personal network.

~~~
dmitryame
That's what I figured. But there have to be some online resources for this
specific purpose. Actually, after performing an initial search -- there seem
to be too many of them already. Wondering, which ones really work, and what to
avoid.

------
hullsean
I'd love to see what you find as well.

